# Shower Head/hose



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I got fed up with the length of the shower head hose...mostly due to the ring that holds it agains the wall. I unscrewed the shower head, pulled the hose back through the ring, and then put the head back on. Has anyone else done this? Does it pose a problem for traveling?
Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We did that also and even installed a second shower head holder in the corner of the shower stall to increase the amount of movement in the stall. We use the hose holding ring to hold a squeegee to clean the stall glass.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

We also did that and it is so much easier to use the shower head and the water output is much better.

Lori


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> We did that also and even installed a second shower head holder in the corner of the shower stall to increase the amount of movement in the stall. We use the hose holding ring to hold a squeegee to clean the stall glass.


Excellent idea!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Isn't that hose clip dumb??

I didn't even bother to remove the shower head...I just snipped the left side of the hose ring with a pair of nippers and use now use it as a clip to hang our shower puffs on


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

skippershe said:


> Isn't that hose clip dumb??
> 
> I didn't even bother to remove the shower head...I just snipped the left side of the hose ring with a pair of nippers and use now use it as a clip to hang our shower puffs on


*DIDDO!* I also cut a small amount off the side of the ring so that it still holds the head but the hose passes thru it when you wannt to use it as a hand held head1


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, way back in the infancy of Outbackers.com that was one of the first mods we discussed. Cut an opening in the bracket that is a little smaller than the hose. Then you can just pop the hose out when needed. Nice to see this one discussed again


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> I got fed up with the length of the shower head hose...mostly due to the ring that holds it agains the wall. I unscrewed the shower head, pulled the hose back through the ring, and then put the head back on. Has anyone else done this? Does it pose a problem for traveling?
> Bob


 Ditto. same here. no problems traveling.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

good idea ! adding it ot the list. The DW was just commenting on that this weekend. ill let her think it was all my idea......


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I just modified the shower head and the controls. On mine the water outlet is on top of the panel with the knobs. I flipped the entire handle panel so that the outlet is facing down. Now the hose goes down from the outlet and then back up to the shower head instead of going up then down then back up again to the shower head. I also added the shower head in the corner like some were talking about.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

advancedtel said:


> I just modified the shower head and the controls. On mine the water outlet is on top of the panel with the knobs. I flipped the entire handle panel so that the outlet is facing down. Now the hose goes down from the outlet and then back up to the shower head instead of going up then down then back up again to the shower head. I also added the shower head in the corner like some were talking about.


Any pics?


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Eagleeyes said:


> I just modified the shower head and the controls. On mine the water outlet is on top of the panel with the knobs. I flipped the entire handle panel so that the outlet is facing down. Now the hose goes down from the outlet and then back up to the shower head instead of going up then down then back up again to the shower head. I also added the shower head in the corner like some were talking about.


Any pics?
[/quote]

I will try to get some and post them tomorrow


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Did you have to reverse the hot and cold water or just remember which is which?


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Did you have to reverse the hot and cold water or just remember which is which?


The water lines unscrew from the backs of the handles so I just unscrewed them, flipped it, and screwed them back in. Hot stil on left and cold on right. I popped out the end caps with the "H" and "C" on it and switched them. I didn't even have to take the handles off.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Ok here are some pics of the shower handles

Here are some pictures:





































The new shower head has an on/off switch that you can cut the water off (like the original one does)


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

if you do this, make sure you recaulk around the panel that you removed


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

advancedtel said:


> I just modified the shower head and the controls. On mine the water outlet is on top of the panel with the knobs. I flipped the entire handle panel so that the outlet is facing down. Now the hose goes down from the outlet and then back up to the shower head instead of going up then down then back up again to the shower head. I also added the shower head in the corner like some were talking about.


As I was reading the posts about clipping the hose guide/support, it made me think "will that cause the hose to kink any more/less than with the guide" and I thought, why didn't Keystone make the outlet face down instead of up? And then, a couple of posts later, I see that you've had the same thoughts and dealt with it !! Thanks for doing that, now I know I can too!

Couple of ??'s for ya.
1. Does your showerhead shutoff completely stop the water flow or allow a trickle like the factory head did?
2. What is the rectangular area I see just left of the original showerhead holder, now between the original location and the new head location?
3. In the new corner location, can you get the head to spray corner to corner vs. straight out from the wall?

I may stop at the next Camping World and trade my Oxygenics I just installed for one like yours.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Wolfpackers said:


> I just modified the shower head and the controls. On mine the water outlet is on top of the panel with the knobs. I flipped the entire handle panel so that the outlet is facing down. Now the hose goes down from the outlet and then back up to the shower head instead of going up then down then back up again to the shower head. I also added the shower head in the corner like some were talking about.


As I was reading the posts about clipping the hose guide/support, it made me think "will that cause the hose to kink any more/less than with the guide" and I thought, why didn't Keystone make the outlet face down instead of up? And then, a couple of posts later, I see that you've had the same thoughts and dealt with it !! Thanks for doing that, now I know I can too!

Couple of ??'s for ya.
1. Does your showerhead shutoff completely stop the water flow or allow a trickle like the factory head did?
2. What is the rectangular area I see just left of the original showerhead holder, now between the original location and the new head location?
3. In the new corner location, can you get the head to spray corner to corner vs. straight out from the wall?

I may stop at the next Camping World and trade my Oxygenics I just installed for one like yours.

Thanks,
Brent
[/quote]

The shutoff does trickle a little but not much

The rectangular area is a sticker that is on the wall - just haven't removed it yet

The head is in a holder similar to the original one so it swivels and you can point it in any direction you want. i also bought the shower head holder that swivels so it is adjustable. You can also use it in the original holder which is why I left the original one there. It fits just fine.

Bill


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

advancedtel said:


> The shutoff does trickle a little but not much
> 
> The rectangular area is a sticker that is on the wall - just haven't removed it yet
> 
> ...


Ah, I have that sticker too, but it's on the side wall. Thanks for the reply.
Brent


----------

